# How much dog food do you buy at a time?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I have always just bought one 40 lb sack of Nutro dog food each time I shop. 
Today at the PetSmart, I noticed the stock of Ultra Adult was really low and the guy said PetSmart has had trouble getting enough from the manufacturer (maybe because Nutro dry foods weren't affected by the gluten problem, people switched to that brand from another brand that was affected?)
Anyway, it got me thinking that maybe I should buy more than a one month supply at a time, just in case the food I want isn't available.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

DH brings it in from Ca , he brings in 10 -14... 40 pound bags at a time.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

We usually buy 300 lbs mail order. One time the boss forgot, and ordered it twice. I came home to 600 lbs on the front porch. 

We do know some other breeders that order and split a pallet of food. They get a good deal that way. It never ever goes to waste.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I buy the largest bag of Canidae Platinum and the Canidae Lamb formula. I also have 4 bags of The Honest Kitchen. The Rubbermaid tubs I use only get down to half full/empty and I purchase more.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I buy the food every two weeks. Works out best for me because I change from salmon to chicken every two weeks. She seems to like it that way.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> DH brings it in from Ca , he brings in 10 -14... 40 pound bags at a time.


Where do you store all those bags???
We buy just 1 bag at a time.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

indysmum said:


> Where do you store all those bags???
> We buy just 1 bag at a time.


We keep them in the original bags and store them in storage containers in the garage or laundry room.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Yikes! you guys must have warehouses in your backyards to store all that food!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I buy 100 lbs. at a time....50 for Woody, 50 for the shelter.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I buy mine 300 lbs at a time and more times a year there I care to think about. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I buy the 35 pound bag, and put it in a container, when the container gets half way down, I buy another bag and keep it on hand ready to use when the container is empty. That gives me at least 3 weeks to get to the petstore. Since I don't put food from the container into the food dish it goes instead into a container that holds about 5 days worth of food that sits in the kitchen.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm just curious ... what kind of savings do you realize buying 300 pounds at a time?

I buy the 40 lb. bag of Canidae & it is seemingly lasting forever.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I get a little discount about to the degree of 100 pounds free to every 1000.

Hooch


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, we're in an apartment and there's no storage space. I usually buy the 14 lb bag, so I go to Petsmart every other week. Thor loves going there, so no problem.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

KatzNK9 said:


> I'm just curious ... what kind of savings do you realize buying 300 pounds at a time?
> 
> I buy the 40 lb. bag of Canidae & it is seemingly lasting forever.


The Canidae here is $39.99 a 40 pound bag and DH gets in Ca for $29.99 a 40 pound bag and you buy so many they give you a free 40 pound bag.....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I buy online, 200 pounds at a time. That sounds like a lot, but really it is just five 40 lb. bags. One 40 pound bag lasts about three weeks.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> I buy the 35 pound bag, and put it in a container, when the container gets half way down, I buy another bag and keep it on hand ready to use when the container is empty. That gives me at least 3 weeks to get to the petstore. Since I don't put food from the container into the food dish it goes instead into a container that holds about 5 days worth of food that sits in the kitchen.


What container do you use for the 35lb bag?? I was looking at the air tight containers at petco?? they were the ones with the screw down lids. Anybody use these??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I use the largest, similar to this. It can hold the whole bag of Canidae. I have the one that holds 45 pounds of food. I have two. I feed two different foods.
Amazon.com: Rubbermaid Pets Scoop'n Store Pet Food Storage: Kitchen & Housewares


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> The Canidae here is $39.99 a 40 pound bag and DH gets in Ca for $29.99 a 40 pound bag and you buy so many they give you a free 40 pound bag.....


that's a BIG savings


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i get the 20lb bag of Candiae, because it's all i can carry. We just keep it in a trash can w/ a lid.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

indysmum said:


> What container do you use for the 35lb bag?? I was looking at the air tight containers at petco?? they were the ones with the screw down lids. Anybody use these??


I use a 'Vittle Vault' gray with screw down cover....It is the only one the dogs have not figured out how to open - have had for 7 years now and it still looks new... Holds 50 lbs of food, nice airtight seal... Seems like it was $30-35.00 IMO worth every penny..


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

35-40 lbs. depending on the brand - once a month - although the Canidae seems to be lasting more than a month.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

indysmum said:


> What container do you use for the 35lb bag?? I was looking at the air tight containers at petco?? they were the ones with the screw down lids. Anybody use these??


Because I keep mine in our Florida room so it's not usually accessible and because Tinkerbell doesn't even try to bother it I use a just a cheap kitchen trash can with a lid. But if I have to change to an airtight one I have seen some at several local stores. Walmart has an airtight container that is the size of the trash can but is on wheels and has an airtight lid. At Walmart it is $13 at Petsmart it is $32.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I buy the 40 lb. bag of Canidae and pour it into a large rubbermaid container that we keep in the laundry room.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

We buy food every 2 weeks which is around 21-24lbs of frozen patties. We have limited space so we can't buy too much of the frozen raw diet.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We usually buy a 35 pound bag at a time....then buy again the next time it's on sale...it's usually on sale once a month. I guess it would be smarter to buy a month's supply each time it's on sale....


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> I use a 'Vittle Vault' gray with screw down cover....It is the only one the dogs have not figured out how to open - have had for 7 years now and it still looks new... Holds 50 lbs of food, nice airtight seal... Seems like it was $30-35.00 IMO worth every penny..


Yes those are the ones I saw at Petco. Thanks for all the suggestions everyone, Ill start looking to see if I can find them on sale


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I buy the big bag of Eagle Pack (30lbs?) every three weeks or so.. guess i should start buying at least 2 at a time.. had to buy a little bag last week because the shipment to the pet store was late....due to 4th of July... we get a free bag for every 11 we buy...


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

LibertyME said:


> I use a 'Vittle Vault' gray with screw down cover....It is the only one the dogs have not figured out how to open - have had for 7 years now and it still looks new... Holds 50 lbs of food, nice airtight seal... Seems like it was $30-35.00 IMO worth every penny..


 
Oooo...good tip! I will look for one! I don't keep track of how much food I buy...with 7 dogs I'd rather not know!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Too MUCH!!! That is fur sure!!! 
Way Way Too Much!
I lost track 5 dogs ago...
But gotta feed the kids...


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I buy a 30lb. bag and when it's close to being done, I buy another. I try not to buy more than what I currently need because I worry about it spoiling and even more so I worry that at some point the food might not agree with him and I'll be stuck with extra food (although he's done well on the food for 11 months now...)


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*40*

I buy just 40 pounds at a time...


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I buy 40 lbs at a time.. Usually that works out really well for us... Right now.. with the pups I feel like I'm always at the tractor store buying food.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> I use a 'Vittle Vault' gray with screw down cover....It is the only one the dogs have not figured out how to open - have had for 7 years now and it still looks new... Holds 50 lbs of food, nice airtight seal... Seems like it was $30-35.00 IMO worth every penny..


I use the Vittles Vault, too. When we were trying to buy the size we wanted, a lot of places were sold out of it. It's much more expensive than many of the other containers I've seen but it is airtight and that is very important to me. It's worth it.


----------

